

Kijini claims to identify disease using 30 seconds of speech - billconan
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/kijini-unlock-the-secrets-of-your-voice#/

======
gus_massa
> _KIJINI’s reports are data-driven and sophisticated, based on 25 years of
> research in a clinical setting._

The claims are completely unbelievable. Do they have one double blind test
published in a serious peer review medical journal???

~~~
Zuider
No. This is just new-age pseudo-science founded on a garbled mish-mash of
Einstein's field equations, universal resonance, quantum physics, the
Kabbalah, the Knights Templar, sacred geometry, the Ark of the Covenant, crop
circles, etc.

Just Google the name 'Nassim Haramein'. He is a charismatic crank with a
popular following like Pierre Teilhard de Chardin, or Immanuel Velikovsky.

------
sova
Sadly this campaign ended June 17, about a month ago. Very interesting idea,
though. I wonder if there's a place we can demo this?

